# Updated Kernel: init not found

## japtar10101

I tried updating the kernel this week, by copying my previous .config file to the newly downloaded directory, and running make "menuconfig".  However, it always gives me a "Kernel panic: init not found" error.  I've tried passing in "init=3" and "init=/bin/bb", but with no luck.

I can't tell if this is a kernel issue or a grub.conf issue.  In any case, here's what menu.lst looks like:

```
# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 60

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/grub-splash-wide.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.29-r5 Version 1

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-ver1 root=/dev/sdb6 init=3

title Windows 7

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.29-r5 Version 1 (rescue)

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-ver1 root=/dev/sdb6 init=/bin/bb

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.28-r5 Version 4

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-ver4 root=/dev/sdb6

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.28-r5 Version 4 (rescue)

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-ver4 root=/dev/sdb6 init=/bin/bb

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.28-r5 Version 3

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-ver3 root=/dev/sdb6

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.28-r5 Version 3 (rescue)

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-ver3 root=/dev/sdb6 init=/bin/bb

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.28-r5 Version 2

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-ver2 root=/dev/sdb6

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.28-r5 Version 2 (rescue)

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-ver2 root=/dev/sdb6 init=/bin/bb
```

Any ideas?

----------

## DONAHUE

grub has done its job and gotten you to a kernel which has loaded but after loading, the kernel option root=/dev/sdb6, is telling the kernel to look in the wrong place for init or in a place that the kernel can not read.

Please post the last ten lines before the panic message. Don't need the index numbers.

boot the old kernel, run:

```
fdisk -l

mount

cat /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/.config | grep -i _fs

```

and post the results

----------

## japtar10101

I'm updating right now, but after that, I'll post the 10 lines in my new kernel.

Here's the rest that you asked for:

```
$ sudo fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00037a8b

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1       19457   156288321   83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x50cfa6ce

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sdb2              13       19457   156182528    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sdb3           19457       19461       34530+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb4           19462       38913   156248190    5  Extended

/dev/sdb5           19462       20084     5004216   83  Linux

/dev/sdb6           20085       38913   151243911   83  Linux
```

```
$ mount

/dev/sdb6 on / type xfs (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620)

/dev/sda1 on /home type xfs (rw,noatime)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
```

```
$ cat /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/.config | grep -i _fs 

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

CONFIG_AFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y
```

Last time, I had trouble making the kernel detect the Harddrive.  Could that be possibly the problem?  The error message is different, so I sort of doubt it.

----------

## DONAHUE

hope the 10 lines help

```
lspci -k
```

or 

```
lspci -vv
```

and post results please

----------

## japtar10101

I knew you were going to ask that   :Razz: 

```
$ sudo lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge

00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller

00:00.6 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Security Device

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237/VX700 PCI Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller (rev 80)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:03.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller (rev 80)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 5337 (rev 80)

   Kernel driver in use: sata_via

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 07)

   Kernel driver in use: pata_via

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to ISA Bridge

00:11.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7c)

   Kernel driver in use: via-rhine

00:13.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A Host Bridge

00:13.1 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to PCI Bridge

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]

02:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Radeon X1300 Pro] (Secondary)

04:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

05:05.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3124 PCI-X Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

   Kernel driver in use: sata_sil24
```

The last ten lines when my kernel panics.

```
NET: Registered protocal family 33

Using IPI no-shortcut mode

registeres taskset version 1

kAFS: Red Hat AFS client v0.1 registered

Freeing unused kernel memory: 1556K freed

write protecting kernel text: 4924K

write protecting kernel read-only data 2204K

Failed to execute /init

Failed to execute 3.  Attempting defaults

Kernel panic - Not syncing: no init found
```

----------

## Hu

Traditionally, init is stored in /sbin, and the kernel should find it there on its own if you are booting directly to the hard disk.  Why do you have any init= line?  Does it work if you remove the init= directive and let the kernel find init on its own?

----------

## japtar10101

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Traditionally, init is stored in /sbin, and the kernel should find it there on its own if you are booting directly to the hard disk.  Why do you have any init= line?  Does it work if you remove the init= directive and let the kernel find init on its own?

 No, it does not work.  In fact, I added the init line after I noticed it gave a kernel panic (the message told me to do it, after all).  The "init=3" comes from google search  :Razz:  .

----------

## DONAHUE

Hi Hu,

His first line in this thread is:

 *Quote:*   

> I tried updating the kernel this week, by copying my previous .config file to the newly downloaded directory, and running make "menuconfig". However, it always gives me a "Kernel panic: init not found" error. I've tried passing in "init=3" and "init=/bin/bb", but with no luck. 

  suggests he tried init = because the error message suggested it. As rescue init=/bin/bb also failed and the same / works with the old kernel and a traditional grub.conf I suspect his base problem lies elsewhere. init=3 just sets run level to the already set default run level.

japtar, 

If your first menu choice still has init=3 you should remove it. Run level 3 is the default in /etc/inittab.

Suggestion: boot the old kernel, ensure that the linux symbolic link points to linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5, 

```
emerge xfsprogs
```

try a reboot to the new kernel.

----------

## japtar10101

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Suggestion: boot the old kernel, ensure that the linux symbolic link points to linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5, 
> 
> ```
> emerge xfsprogs
> ```
> ...

 

Alright, removed "init=3".

Do you mean the symbolic link for where I compiled the kernel?

```
$ ls -l /usr/src/     

total 8

drwxr-xr-x 11 root root  128 May 27 20:59 initramfs

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 May 31 20:51 linux -> linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 23 root root 4096 May 30 16:14 linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 23 root root 4096 Jun  3 18:39 linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5
```

Seems like that's alright.

Also, it seems like I already have xfsprogs installed already (which would make sense, I was using xfs fine before), but I am reinstalling it again.  I'll get back when it panics again.

----------

## cyrillic

Since you have multiple controllers that a harddrive could be plugged into, maybe the new kernel is probing them in a different order than the previous kernel did.

Try booting with root=/dev/sda6 instead of root=/dev/sdb6 and see if that gets you any further.

----------

## japtar10101

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> Since you have multiple controllers that a harddrive could be plugged into, maybe the new kernel is probing them in a different order than the previous kernel did.
> 
> Try booting with root=/dev/sda6 instead of root=/dev/sdb6 and see if that gets you any further.

 Does that mean I have to edit /etc/fstab?  That is, should I edit /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst first to test this?

Edit: I just tried it with only menu.lst set.  Unfortunately, the same kernel panic happened.  one thing I noticed was that the kernel doesn't immediately notify what the filesystem's type is, whereas in the older kernels, it'll immediately say that it found XFS.

My mistake, It seems like it detects boot filesystem....which we already know.Last edited by japtar10101 on Mon Jun 08, 2009 10:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

>  That is, should I edit /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst first to test this?

  Yup. Assuming you are using menu.lst from another distro vice grub.conf symlink as in standard gentoo. However you quoted grub.conf above.

----------

## doctork

If this is really true, it may be your first problem:

 *Quote:*   

> I tried updating the kernel this week, by copying my previous .config file to the newly downloaded directory, and running make "menuconfig".

 

You need to run "make oldconfig" before "make menuconfig".

--

doc

----------

## japtar10101

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    That is, should I edit /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst first to test this?  Yup. Assuming you are using menu.lst from another distro vice grub.conf symlink as in standard gentoo. However you quoted grub.conf above.

 Yeah, menu.lst is a symlink to grub.conf.  I shouldn't confuse the two, sorry.

 *doctork wrote:*   

> If this is really true, it may be your first problem:
> 
>  *Quote:*   I tried updating the kernel this week, by copying my previous .config file to the newly downloaded directory, and running make "menuconfig". 
> 
> You need to run "make oldconfig" before "make menuconfig".
> ...

 Giving this a shot now, never knew there was something called "oldconfg". I presume it deals with a config file stored at some place?

Edit: Hmm, kernel panic, still.  It seemed to have recognized the filesystem of boot, though.  This is trying it with /dev/sdb6, though.

----------

## DONAHUE

did you ever 

```
emerge xfsprogs
```

 while the /usr/src/linux symlink was pointed at linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5?

----------

## japtar10101

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> did you ever 
> 
> ```
> emerge xfsprogs
> ```
> ...

 Yes.  I'm going to update menu.lst and fstab and give it a shot again.

Edit: Nope.  Seems like a kernel problem....I'll try to go through all of my options again.

----------

## DONAHUE

Boot the old kernel and 

```
cat /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/.config
```

 and post the result from

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_IDE

 

to

 *Quote:*   

> IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

 .

On my xfs test setup I can get the same last 5 lines as you but the lines prior are very different. A couple of your lines are being used by the andrews file system. If you have the time and inclination, perhaps recompiling the kernel with only the following under file systems:

 *Quote:*   

> <*> Second extended fs support
> 
> [*]   Ext2 extended attributes
> 
> [*]     Ext2 POSIX Access Control Lists
> ...

 

and once again posting ten lines above   *Quote:*   

> Freeing unused kernel memory: ____ freed

  after the panic will provide more info.

The lines of most significance on mine read:

XFS mounting filesystem sdb6 #recognized xfs file system

VFS: mounted root (xfs filesystem) read only on device 8:22 #used xfs file system

Freeing unused kernel memory: 7344k freed

Write protecting the kernel read only data

Warning unable to open an initial console

Kernel panic- not syncing! No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel  #expected since my xfs file system is empty

----------

## japtar10101

Here's make menuconfig configuration:

```
<*> Second extended fs support

[*]   Ext2 extended attributes

[*]     Ext2 POSIX Access Control Lists

[*]     Ext2 Security Labels

[*]   Ext2 execute in place support

<M> Ext3 journalling file system support

[*]   Ext3 extended attributes

[*]     Ext3 POSIX Access Control Lists

[*]     Ext3 Security Labels

<M> The Extended 4 (ext4) filesystem

[*]   Enable ext4dev compatibility

[*]   Ext4 extended attributes

[*]     Ext4 POSIX Access Control Lists

[*]     Ext4 Security Labels

< > Reiserfs support

< > JFS filesystem support 

<*> XFS filesystem support 

[*]   XFS Quota support

[*]   XFS POSIX ACL support

[*]   XFS Realtime subvolume support 

[*]   XFS Debugging support (EXPERIMENTAL) 

< > GFS2 file system support 

< > OCFS2 file system support

< > Btrfs filesystem (EXPERIMENTAL) Unstable disk format

[*] Dnotify support

[*] Inotify file change notification support

[*]   Inotify support for userspace

[*] Quota support

[*]   Report quota messages through netlink interface

[ ]   Print quota warnings to console (OBSOLETE)

< > Old quota format support

<*> Quota format v2 support

< > Kernel automounter support

<*> Kernel automounter version 4 support (also supports v3)

<*> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) support 

CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems  --->

<*> ISO 9660 CDROM file system support

[*]   Microsoft Joliet CDROM extensions

[*]   Transparent decompression extension

< > UDF file system support

DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems  --->

<*> MSDOS fs support 

<*> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support 

(437) Default codepage for FAT (iso8859-1) 

Default iocharset for FAT

<*> NTFS file system support

[*]   NTFS debugging support

[*]   NTFS write support

Pseudo filesystems  --->

-*- /proc file system support

[*]   /proc/kcore support

[*]   /proc/vmcore support (EXPERIMENTAL) 

[*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)

[*]   Tmpfs POSIX Access Control Lists

[*] HugeTLB file system support

< > Userspace-driven configuration filesystem

[*] Miscellaneous filesystems  --->

[*] Network File Systems  --->

```

For config:

```
CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=y

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SIL680=y

CONFIG_PATA_SIS=y

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID456 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support
```

----------

## DONAHUE

Try these changes in menuconfig recompile reboot.

Theory: sis drivers interfering with the sil driver and/or sata pmp interfering.

Watch the boot screen closely watching for references to sd driver sr driver sda1 sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb5 sdb6 and particularly XFS as in

 *Quote:*   

> XFS mounting filesystem sdb6
> 
> VFS: mounted root (xfs filesystem) read only on device 8:22 

 

before the panic if it still occurs.

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers --->
> 
> < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --->
> 
> SCSI device support --->
> ...

 

----------

## japtar10101

Configured and compiled the kernel as you said.  Unfortunately, the text flies by so fast, I can't keep track of any statements about the filesystem and such.  Is there a way to make the initial loading screen bigger?  The Gentoo CD has a bigger screen resolution, for some reason.

Anyway, here's the (not-very-helpful) 23 lines before the kernel panic.  This is the maximum the screen could display.

```
cnetlink c0.93 registering with nfnetlink

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP cubic registered

Initializing XFRM netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

Mobile IPv6

ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

IPv6 over IPv4 tunelling driver

sit0: Disabled Privacy Extensions

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module

RPC: Registered tcp transport module

NET: Registered protocal family 33

Using IPI no-shortcut mode

registeres taskset version 1

kAFS: Red Hat AFS client v0.1 registered

Freeing unused kernel memory: 1556K freed

write protecting kernel text: 4924K

write protecting kernel read-only data 2204K

Failed to execute /init

Failed to execute 3.  Attempting defaults

Kernel panic - Not syncing: no init found
```

It seems like the majority of the networking setup is working  :Smile: .

----------

## DONAHUE

Perhaps stripping the file system section of the configuration down to this:

 *Quote:*   

> <*> Second extended fs support
> 
> [*] Ext2 extended attributes
> 
> [*] Ext2 POSIX Access Control Lists
> ...

 

and recompiling recopying rebooting may give better visibility to the action at the time of mounting root.

----------

## japtar10101

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Perhaps stripping the file system section of the configuration down to this:

 

Did that, but the output goes a little too fast to jot down.

The most I can read are SCSI 0 through 3 being found, and same for ATA 0 through 3

I added the VGA option in grub, and got a little more output.  here were the lines before the ones I've posted already (Note, there may be some spelling mistakes, since there doesn't seem to be a way of copying the output of the kernel other than by hand.)

```
PNP: PS/Z Controller [PNP0303:PS2K, PNP03:PScM] at 0x60, 0x69 irg 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60, 0x64 irg 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60, 0x64 irg 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

rtc_cmos 00:02:RTC can make from 54

rtc_cmos 00:02:rtc core:registered rtc_cmos at rtc0

rtc0:alarms up to one year, y3k, 114 bytes nvram

device_mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialized: dm_deral@redhat.com

cpuidle:using governer ladder

cpuidle:using governer menu

No iBFT detected

usbcore: registered ner interface driver hidden

usbcore:registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid:v2.6: USB HIDcore driver

ALSA Driver Version 1.0.18a

HDA Intel 0000:04:01.0: PCI INTA->GSI17 (level, low)->IRQ17

HDA Intel 0000:04:01.0: PCI Disallowing DAC for device

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALCB83, trying auto_probe from BIOS...

ALSA device list:

  #0: Virtual Midi Card 1

  #1: HDA VIA VT82xx at 0xff3fc000irq17
```

----------

## LAj

same problem updating to 2.6.30 from 2.6.28 with its old-config.

----------

## LAj

I'm going to try with genkernel

----------

## HMC

LAj, don't bother with genkernel unless you need it for something specific (eg. luks, lvm...). If you didn't know about "make oldconfig" there is a good chance that things are a mess. Start by cd to your kernel source, delete your config file, run  'make mrproper', run 'make menuconfig' to build a new config from scratch, compile...

----------

## LAj

This is the point!

I'm using genkernel with -dmraid

I need to apply a patch to the three?

----------

## LAj

Trying to recompile the old kernel to tune it

this one stop to work, also.

Update:

First of all,

I've never emerged dmraid and device-mapper 

and genkernel do all the work for me.

According to the nvraid wiki I've pushed these ebuild in world.

Then I've set-up /etc/genkernel.conf

REbuilding the kernel I've a different output,

I'll post it here as soon as possible,

because it doesn't work, still now.  :Sad: 

----------

## LAj

It look like the new initramfs generated can't load init.

My attempt to modify init in initramfs failed: I'm trying to lunch busybox as soon as possible but I've just the kernel panic.

Second attempt was to launch a new kernel with the initrd line of a working kernel (2.6.27 for 2.6.30 )

and this result interesting in a successful 'INITialization' but, lacking some module built-in compiled in the kernel, busy-box show me no /dev/mapper/* device. Of course, I can't load any modules with such initramfs.

Why initramfs doesn't work?

----------

## LAj

 *LAj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'll post it here as soon as possible,
> 
> because it doesn't work, still now. 

 

Not so interesting, just some other message due to new built-in modules.

Some other important information came from this kernel output compiled using the kernel-config copied from the LiveDVD 10.1( same version ) and, of course, neither working( how is it possible?) :

```

Failed to execute /init

Failed to execute /linuxrc

Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel

Pid 1; comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.30-gentoo-r5

Call trace:

[<ffffffff82310d8a>]?panic+0x86/0x12d 

[<ffffffff820092a8>]?name_to_dev_t+0x0/0x218

[<ffffffff824c1653>]?kernel_init+0x17a/0x189

[<ffffffff8200bd3a>]?child_ris+0xa/0x20

[<ffffffff8221a6e3>]?acpi_tb_verify_table+0x21/0x40

[<ffffffff824c15d5>]?kernel_init+0x0/0x189

[<ffffffff8200bd3a>]?child_ris+0xa/0x20

```

----------

